# Longer blades?



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

I have seen the 5/8 HT blade but is there anything longer? I mean blade wise, not clip on.

Also, I have never done a clip with a comb longer than like 3/8 possibly the next one up I don't remember.

How does a clip look with a longer comb?
Like 1 inch or so??

Is the 5/8 blade better than the snap on in equal proportion?? I'm guessing so since I really dislike snap ons lol. Does it give a better finish? 

If you have pictures of a groom done with 5/8 or longer please post them!
I am thinking of haircuts for my boy since I'm not going to show and love long cuts.

I know I have seen those long "blades" somewhere!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I use the andis 5/8"HT blade *all* the time at work, it's a GREAT length for lots of pet dogs, it leaves a nice plush short finish, fuzzy but not long and gonna get all tangled by their next appointment! lol. There isn't a longer blade.

I prefer the blade over the 5/8" snap on comb. Combs leave the coat slightly longer than the equivalent blade anyway. I love love love the longer, metal, snap on combs though (3/4", 7/8" & 1") they're great to set a longer fluffy length on dogs. 

I'll find some pics in a min, I've got plenty done with the 5/8" blade anyway, not sure how many I have with the longer SOCs though.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

some 5/8" grooms (sorry, photobucket is down for maintainence so I'm linking to my facebook ones!)
Barnaby
Bella
Ella Note that Ellas legs are scissored, the 5/8" blade is only used on her body.

George & Phoebe, these guys I'm pretty sure get the 5/8" on their body and the 7/8" SOC on their legs.... I am going off the top of my head though, and have only done these guys three times now so don't know them as well as some of my clients, but I can check the database info when I get back to work to be sure! lol.

And Lukas here definitely gets the 7/8" SOC on his legs (4F on his body)


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

You can try a #3/4 blade slightly longer than a 5/8. I love using the 3/4 on some of my client dogs. I heard that there is also a #1 blade, but haven't seen it yet (wanna say Andis has this as well as a #4 1/2 that came out last year).

If you have an oppurtunity to go to the Groom Expos they showcase all the new blades and sometimes there will also be a demonstration with the new products out.


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

I found this blade here this morning, 
noticed that you said there are no longer, maybe you want to take a look at this.

http://www.bestclippers.com/anul3htbl.html










Thinking about getting the 5/8 and the 3/4 along with the longer clip ons. 

If you can find a 1inch clipon groom I would love it, I am not sure whether I would use it or not because I am unable to imagine the length LOL

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

A 1 inch blade??? I want!


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

My mistake it is a #1 but it only leaves 2.4mm 
It would be awesome for a 1 inch blade 

http://www.andis.com/USA/BladesAndMore/BladesPopUp.asp?ID=66


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

Well the 3/4 seems pretty long I wish I could see a picture of a groom done with that blade.

I'm still working with plastic combs and a #3 ugh


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

Have you tried the whal metal combs? They are amazing. You use a #30 underneath though, not a #40 (breaks the teeth otherwise). 

This is not my dog, I groomed him with a #3/4 blade on body and blended the legs with a whal metal snap comb and hand scissored. I don't remember what snap on comb I used (probably an #E or #C). I blended the head, I don't like a defined head prefer a rounded dome.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

oops, haha I did know about the 3/4" blade, but have never bought it for the extra 1/8" length... lol!
But yes, the metal SOC are awesome too.


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

I am going to order the metal snap ons soo too. But no I have not used them yet!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Great grooms FD and MW! The dark brown dog FD did is just darling, is a mixed breed?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Barnaby? yeah I'm pretty sure he's mini poodle X, but can't for the life of me remember what!! Shih tzu perhaps?? He very much looks like a lil poodle though, just a bit 'off', so he could be just a poorly bred poo too...


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Yep Barnaby, he is adorable and has a cute name too.


----------

